# Torque spec: 566 seatpost binder



## s30.hybrid (Oct 4, 2010)

I've had my 566 for almost a week now and have been really enjoying it. I do have one small problem though, the carbon seatpost has been slowly working its way down while I ride. The seatpost binder that came on the frame does have a small sticker on it that reads 70 kgf-cm on it, which according to an online calculator equal 6.8 NM. BTW, I do own a 1/4" torque wrench.

My main concern is damaging the frame by overtightening the binder. Some searching online seems to suggest the torque spec should correspond to the seatpost being used, however I'm more worried about the frame. 

Any advice.....?


----------



## skyliner1004 (May 9, 2010)

are you using carbon assembly paste? if so, tighten it till its pretty snug, if you're still slipping down, tighten it more. (or to the recommended spec)

i'm haven't installed that many seat posts in my life, but seem to be able to *guess* how much to tighten certain things. Mine hasn't slipped or cracked yet.


----------



## s30.hybrid (Oct 4, 2010)

Thanks. I had not been using carbon paste but I did pick some up today. I ended up setting the torque just less than 5 nm. The weather was pretty ugly today and I was busy so I haven't been able to test it out yet but if it doesn't hold I will try the carbon paste.


----------



## Weav (Jun 21, 2009)

I have a 5 NM torque key that works for me. The supplied post is only carbon wrapped, it's basically aluminum wrapped with a layer of carbon to make it look like the frame.


----------



## Amfoto1 (Feb 16, 2010)

I bet the carbon assembly paste does the trick... It's worked for me on handlebars and seat posts. As little as I needed to use, and as seldom as I anticipate using it, I figure a $6 tube of the stuff should last me the rest of my lifetime! 

If you are using the original seat post clamp, there's probably not much danger of damaging the seat tube, especially if the post is aluminum. I think the best seat post clamps for CF bikes seem to be the ones with the offset slot for tightening. Keeps them from "digging into" the carbon fiber tube. Here's an example: http://cgi.ebay.com/Campagnolo-Seat...Cycling_Parts_Accessories&hash=item3f025a1f70


----------



## maximum7 (Apr 24, 2008)

My mech, turned the seatpost clamp so the tightening screw was at the front of the bike. He said it gripped better on that side. Haven't had any issues. 

Also if you have a carbon post, stem, handlebar, you should think about picking one of these up. Does the job right every time. 

http://www.biketiresdirect.com/product/ritchey-torque-key-4mm-5nm


----------



## Weav (Jun 21, 2009)

+1 That ritchey torque key is exactly what I use.


----------



## framesti (Jan 26, 2009)

does carbon paste really work? It is smooth like grease. I think its supposed to have little balls?


----------



## s30.hybrid (Oct 4, 2010)

The carbon paste is not slick like grease. It has a rough abrasive texture to stop slippage between the components. I've heard it really does work. I have a tube of it but have not used it yet as a proper torque was enough to stop my post from slipping.


----------



## samh (May 5, 2004)

The seatpost binder seems to stick only at the very top, does it not go down like others?


----------



## Steverm (Oct 30, 2009)

I had this problem til the frame was replaced under warranty.


----------



## Cut.Aussie (Mar 19, 2011)

maximum7 said:


> My mech, turned the seatpost clamp so the tightening screw was at the front of the bike. He said it gripped better on that side. Haven't had any issues.
> 
> Also if you have a carbon post, stem, handlebar, you should think about picking one of these up. Does the job right every time.
> 
> http://www.biketiresdirect.com/product/ritchey-torque-key-4mm-5nm


Hah, that's exactly what I did too, turned the clamp around so the gap in the clamp aligns with the gap in the frames seat tube.


----------

